# The indignities they suffer... LOL



## Southern by choice (Mar 28, 2015)

Poor Badger... look at his face. He was not enjoying trying to be picked up but he let my DD because he loves us. Look at that big love. 
I think he was thinking "this is so embarrassing, glad no one can see me"... little does he know!  
Shhh we won't tell him. What he doesn't know won't hurt him. 
I think the puppy is thinking... SUCKER! Who's the baby nowwwww?


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Mar 28, 2015)

Ahhhhh, what a big ol' softy Badger is!


----------



## HoneyDreameMomma (Mar 30, 2015)

What a great picture - love how the pup photo bombed it!


----------



## OneFineAcre (Mar 31, 2015)

I know what you mean.


----------



## Southern by choice (Mar 31, 2015)

Come on everyone post your pics!

We know all of you make your dogs suffer!


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (May 2, 2015)

"Why do you make me sit here with the goats?" "'Cause that's your job, 'Padre."  <3 this dog! Not fully trained yet, but he's getting there!


----------



## mikiz (May 3, 2015)

^ What is this beautiful fluffy white bear of a dog's breed? Padre looks identical to the big fluffy Old English Sheepdog teddy I had as a kid!


----------



## Southern by choice (May 3, 2015)

Padre is adorable! I will say I have never seen a Pyr/Toli cross with this kind of coat. Very interesting. Neither breed has a hairy face, but smooth. Almost reminds me of a Komondorok cross.
He has an absolutely smoochable face.
Looks like a big cuddle bug!


----------



## Ridgetop (May 3, 2015)

Amazing how those huge guardian dogs can be so gentle and loving with family and their charges, but so vicious towards predators.  Do you have a lot of trouble with burrs in their coatsZ?  Our Pyrs used to get burrs so bad and occasionally fleas that we started shaving them in the summer.  So did our Aussie.  All of them had what I call working coats.  They weren't as fuzzy as some Pyrs, but still lots of hair, double coats and 6 or 7 toes.  The Aussie also had a working coat instead of a show coat.  It was the only way to be able to use a flea treatment and keep them burr free during the summer.  They would hide for 2 days afterwards.  Obviously embarrassed by their nakedness!

Southern did you still want rabbit recipes?  My children's favorites are rabbit and dumplings and teriyaki rabbit.  My children grew up on rabbit, goat milk and everything else we raised.  I also have a great jerky recipe from 25 years ago given to me by a goat breeder.  Let me know.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (May 3, 2015)

mikiz said:


> ^ What is this beautiful fluffy white bear of a dog's breed? Padre looks identical to the big fluffy Old English Sheepdog teddy I had as a kid!


 Padre is a Great Pyrenees/Anatiolian Shepherd mix!  Aww, that's neat!!


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (May 3, 2015)

Southern by choice said:


> Padre is adorable! I will say I have never seen a Pyr/Toli cross with this kind of coat. Very interesting. Neither breed has a hairy face, but smooth. Almost reminds me of a Komondorok cross.
> He has an absolutely smoochable face.
> Looks like a big cuddle bug!


 Aww, thanks Southern! He's very loveable, and friendly!


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (May 3, 2015)

Ridgetop said:


> Amazing how those huge guardian dogs can be so gentle and loving with family and their charges, but so vicious towards predators.  Do you have a lot of trouble with burrs in their coatsZ?  Our Pyrs used to get burrs so bad and occasionally fleas that we started shaving them in the summer.  So did our Aussie.  All of them had what I call working coats.  They weren't as fuzzy as some Pyrs, but still lots of hair, double coats and 6 or 7 toes.  The Aussie also had a working coat instead of a show coat.  It was the only way to be able to use a flea treatment and keep them burr free during the summer.  They would hide for 2 days afterwards.  Obviously embarrassed by their nakedness!
> 
> Southern did you still want rabbit recipes?  My children's favorites are rabbit and dumplings and teriyaki rabbit.  My children grew up on rabbit, goat milk and everything else we raised.  I also have a great jerky recipe from 25 years ago given to me by a goat breeder.  Let me know.


 We do have some kind of plant that leaves pieces stuck in their fur, not sure what it is... they're small individual pieces, but they usually stick together all in one clump. :T They're a reddish color? We also do get a few burrs, but mostly it's just those other things.  They stick to your clothing too...  Aww!


----------



## BantammChick (Jul 27, 2017)

I have a Great Pyrenees too! He is such a sweetie! Here is a pic of Bolt.


----------



## Baymule (Jul 28, 2017)

Trip adores the grand babies!


----------

